# Big Thanks to Staver Locomotive



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got back from four days of great steaming at Staver's in Portland Oregon. The track has always been superb, but it was even better with a new yard and modifications for high speed runs. There was a good time with the daylight and a CN Hudson chasing each other. The food was great with two family style dinners and breakfasts. Great running. Anyone new who comes in the future will not be disappointed. Here is a clip from a previous meet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtlVeMm4eN0
jim O


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim
Good of you to post such an excellent event. I wish that my work schedule allowed for attendance there as the event, company and Larry's effort are certainly worth the trip!


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 26 Sep 2011 09:38 AM 
Just got back from four days of great steaming at Staver's in Portland Oregon. The track has always been superb, but it was even better with a new yard and modifications for high speed runs. There was a good time with the daylight and a CN Hudson chasing each other. The food was great with two family style dinners and breakfasts. Great running. *Anyone new who comes in the future will not be disappointed.* Here is a clip from a previous meet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtlVeMm4eN0
jim O 




Jim,


It was great seeing you and so many others there. Regarding your comments on the gathering, I couldn't have said it better. I finally made it a priority to attend the steamup that has been described as one of the most relaxing and enjoyable small scale steam gatherings ever. While this could be a difficult reputation to live up to, Larry and his very capable assistant Yolanda pull it off and make it look easy. And a special thanks to Larry's family for sharing him with us. I had a great time, and am sure each attendee did as well. Larry's hospitality has to be experienced to be appreciated. _As an aside, this is the first time I have attended a steamup, after which I feel compelled to go on a diet. _


The trackplan and trackwork are first class. The building is an inspirational space that has been dubbed by some, "a cathedral to live steam". Amen. The seminars were first class, but I missed one due to an organized fieldtrip to the Brooklyn Roundhouse to see, touch and climb aboard the famous, and even more beautiful in person, SP GS-4 Daylight 4449. This was a tough decision!


I'm looking forward to my next visit with anticipation. I'll post pictures and video as soon as I wade through the many 100's I captured.


Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree with what Jim and Mike have said.
What a great annual event.
Good friends, good food, good track and great steaming.
Many thanks to Larry for having the thought to create such a wonderful venue, and hosting the event for us.
Yolanda for all her efforts to keep us organised.
Tim for all the great work that he does on the track, which was better than ever this year with the new yard.
Also thanks to the folks in the kitchen, who provide us with such good food.
Here is my version of some of the event, best viewed in HD.
It's a new camera for the event, so please excuse the bad shots as I am still getting used to it. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 27 Sep 2011 03:09 PM 
I agree with what Jim and Mike have said.
What a great annual event.
Good friends, good food, good track and great steaming.
Many thanks to Larry for having the thought to create such a wonderful venue, and hosting the event for us.
Yolanda for all her efforts to keep us organised.
Tim for all the great work that he does on the track, which was better than ever this year with the new yard.
Also thanks to the folks in the kitchen, who provide us with such good food.
Here is my version of some of the event, best viewed in HD.
It's a new camera for the event, so please excuse the bad shots as I am still getting used to it. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
Great videos David. What with the ampunt of territory you have to cover, looks great. That may be a trip worth making, when I get the Diaphrams for my UP consist and put an Aster Challenger in front of them.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

What cars will you be using for the UP consist?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Just thought that I would also add a couple of photos that I took.
#1 - Portland is a very 'green' city. Larry and Jeff going for a ride, while others go to the pub. 









#2 Duke readies the Allegheny.









#3 Sarah's driver is ready to go.









#4 The Royal Hudson is getting oiled.









#5 Jim's Single having a run on the 'big' track.









#6 and steaming went on into the darkness.








All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## donupton (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to David Leech,
I was impressed with the spirit and camaraderie at Stavers' and your pictures are a great record. A fine photographic journal. 
Thanks, Don Upton 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I also must jump on this band wagon, due to having to work most of the time I was not able to attend as much as I had planned to but I still had a REAL GREAT TIME during the time that I was there. The food was beyond description. Larry always puts on a great time. I know that I am looking forward to next year.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By donupton on 02 Oct 2011 01:18 PM 
Thanks to David Leech,
I was impressed with the spirit and camaraderie at Stavers' and your pictures are a great record. A fine photographic journal. 
Thanks, Don Upton 


Thanks Don,
It is the sound of Sarah's whistle that added so much to my video.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## adrian_pdx (Apr 30, 2008)

Great video, David! You must be happy with your new camera! Thanks to you and Mike for sharing your photographs. - Adrian


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Adrian, 
Yes, the camera (Canon SX230) seems to do just what I needed it to. 
Glad that you were able to enjoy the event as much as I did. 
Looking forward to meeting again April 26th of next year. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

